# What type of bunks do you guys have on your jet boat trailer



## Wood_Duck (Jun 11, 2013)

I'm about to repaint, wire, etc the trailer for the G3 I'm getting next week and since sometimes skinny water also means questionable access I was considering a set of roller bunks to make it abit slicker loading and unloading. The boat is a 1544 and will have a deck and console added but still be pretty lightweight. I haven't ever used roller bunks though so I don't have first hand knowledge of them.


----------



## Whitaker201 (Jun 11, 2013)

I have the normal carpeted bunks on my Tracker.


----------



## semojetman (Jun 11, 2013)

I always just use wood and carpet bunks.

tall side bunks for loading in moving water.

not sure about rollers.


----------



## smackdaddy53 (Jun 11, 2013)

3/8" Teflon strips over 2x4's. recessed stainless screws with NP1 sandwiched between


----------



## overboard (Jun 12, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=318397#p318397 said:


> smackdaddy53 » Yesterday, 23:49[/url]"]3/8" Teflon strips over 2x4's. recessed stainless screws with NP1 sandwiched between



Same here. ^^^^^
No problem launching or loading.


----------



## Seth (Jun 13, 2013)

Carpeted cedar 2x4's


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Jun 13, 2013)

My trailer came from the factory with bunks covered with a plastic material on the bottom bunks and carpeted side bunks.


----------



## Downtown (Jun 17, 2013)

wood and carpet


----------



## catmansteve (Jun 17, 2013)

Carpeted 2x4's. Get the carpet wet first and she'll slide right off/on. That said, the uhmw/teflon/whatever bunk slicks are probably better since they don't trap water that could corrode the hull, but in reality I think most freshwater jet boats will get smashed on a rock long before you have to worry about corrosion


----------



## rolling hillbilly (Jun 18, 2013)

picked these up, installed them on plain treated 2x4s and love them.
https://www.basspro.com/EZ-Slide-Trailer-Pads/product/1072/


----------



## RivrLivn (Jun 18, 2013)

My trailer is aluminum and the bunks are 2"x6" covered by 1/2' UHMW vinyl pads. Just can't release the winch or safety chain till it's in the water or it could be bad!!!!
Sorry for the bad picture.


----------



## Codeman (Jun 28, 2013)

Used Treated 2x6s on the bottom and 2x4s for the guides covered in HD indoor outdoor carpet when I built my trailer. And I'll throw out this advice, somebody told me this carpet wouldn't last, well 4.5 years later it is still in really good shape. This is the advice, I have one place that the carpet split on the edge of one of the guides due to me having the trailer a bit deep in the water and running up on it. I think if I had taken the time to make sure the 2x4s had nice rounded corners the carpet will wear better over time.


----------



## Ranchero50 (Jun 28, 2013)

UHMW cutting boards from a restaurant. Ridiculously easy to load.


----------

